# Flashlight SOS rescue in the news



## Wattnot (May 18, 2008)

http://www.wbaltv.com/news/16316054/detail.html

Ever since I ended up in one of the many heated debates of the merits of SOS, I've had automatic news searches set up. I got a hit today with that article above. 

The flares failed and the people were rescued by signaling SOS with their flashlight. The article didn't mention the type of light but that doesn't really matter because the flashlight doing it by itself will always be better than doing it manually . . . . of course, sitting in a boat waiting to be rescued gives you a lot of time with nothing else to do!:naughty:


----------



## LED-holic (May 18, 2008)

Very cool. Maritime travelers should always carry lights with SOS modes.

People who go outdoors should also have this mode. Never know when it comes in handy in signaling a helicopter or someone traveling by.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 18, 2008)

My problem with all SOS modes that i have seen yet is that they are TOO SLOW.

Somebody who doesnt know morse wont notice it fast or slow.
But a faster morse is so much easier to recognize. With a fenix, a cycle takes what? 15 seconds? Everybody staring so long at a point of light already knows what to look for, and wouldnt need the signal. With the slow morse, on phases are long enough that if you just spot it, it might seem like a normal light. Same for the brakes inbetween: several seconds without any light.


----------



## LED-holic (May 18, 2008)

*IMSabbel* - a valid observation. If they do speed it up it would be nicer.

But having a SOS mode is better than none.


----------



## pbs357 (May 18, 2008)

I agree that faster would be better. But I'd think better to have it than not have it - imagine if you were stranded or severely injured at night, the SOS could keep going in the event your hands were too tired/cold to signal, or if you lost consciousness. If you're in the wilderness or on the water I'd see it as a big plus (and maybe a diffuser?).


----------



## xcel730 (May 18, 2008)

They could possibly be using rescue strobe lights. ACR is popular among them: http://www.landfallnavigation.com/personallights.html. I have the ACR firefly plus in my car


----------



## Notsure Fire (May 18, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> http://www.wbaltv.com/news/16316054/detail.html
> 
> Ever since I ended up in one of the many heated debates of the merits of SOS, I've had automatic news searches set up. I got a hit today with that article above...



Talk about being desperate to win an argument..

But anyway, I personally don't mind an SOS and/or Strobe feature on my flashlight, as long as I don't stumble upon it while switching my regular modes. It shouldn't be too hard to access in an emergency, but it shouldn't get in the way of normal usage either. I don't know which flashlights work how with their strobes and SOS's, but the sequence of regular modes and the SOS mode is considered greatly when I would be buying a flashlight.


----------



## Mdinana (May 18, 2008)

Funny this thread came up. I just went across the Chesapeake Bridge (twice) today, and packed a 6P Led and my Fenix 2PD, solely for it's SOS/Strobe functions. Just on the off chance the bridge fell into the bay, or more likely, my car died on it.

But, yeah, Fenix REALLY needs to pick it up with the strobe function. Flicker.....flicker......flicker......flash......flash....flash......etc is just too blazing slow. I'd fall asleep waiting for the message to finish if I was on the receiving end


----------



## yaesumofo (May 18, 2008)

There must be some sort of standard set up by the Coast guard.
Here is the offical requirement for SOS from the 46 CFR 161.013.
So if you want it to be certified then ...



PART 161--ELECTRICAL EQUIPMENT--Table of Contents

Subpart 161.*013*--Electric Distress Light for Boats

Sec. 161.*013*-*7* Signal requirements.

(a) An electric light must have a flash characteristic of the 
International Morse Code for S-O-S and, under design conditions,
(1) Each short flash must have a duration of \1/3\ second;
(2) Each long flash must have a duration of 1 second;
(3) The dark period between each short flash must have a duration of 
\1/3\ second;
(4) The dark period between each long flash must have a duration of 
\1/3\ second;
(5) The dark period between each letter must have a duration of 2 
seconds;
(6) The dark period between each

S-O-S signal must have a duration of 3 seconds.
(b) The flash characteristics described in paragraph (a) must be 
produced automatically when the signal is activated.


There isn't anything in this spec about intensity.
Yaesumofo



IMSabbel said:


> My problem with all SOS modes that i have seen yet is that they are TOO SLOW.
> 
> Somebody who doesnt know morse wont notice it fast or slow.
> But a faster morse is so much easier to recognize. With a fenix, a cycle takes what? 15 seconds? Everybody staring so long at a point of light already knows what to look for, and wouldnt need the signal. With the slow morse, on phases are long enough that if you just spot it, it might seem like a normal light. Same for the brakes inbetween: several seconds without any light.


----------



## DonS2346 (May 18, 2008)

Just so happens I was participating in a flare shoot off yesterday with West Marine and my Power Squadron. We were 1 1/2 miles off shore shooting flares to show people on the shore what different flares looked like. Some work great, some not so. The cheap flares claim a 700 lumin output but they couldn't be seen on shore.If you are a boater, don't go for cheap just to satisfy the rules, spend a few more bucks and get a 1200 lumin.

As a test, I pulled out my P2D and set it to strobe and pointed it towards shore and it was easily visible. When the SOS mode was set, the flashes weren't as easy to pick up. 

Being a ham, the slow morse code drives me nuts, but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## e2x2e (May 18, 2008)

Keep in mind that over a long distance, a quickly flashing light will appear steady...the slow speed of the S-O-S may be needed so the flashes can be distinguished over a long distance? :shrug: My guess.


----------



## Zenster (May 18, 2008)

DonS2346 said:


> Being a ham, the slow morse code drives me nuts, but anything is better than nothing.


 
Same here. As a Ham myself, the first thing I thought of when I first tried out the SOS on my L2D-Q5 was how agonizingly slow it was, however on reflection, we Hams think of Morse timing in terms of keyed (aural) dots and dashes which can be really fast (although my personal speed is only 12wpm).

But when using Morse visually, I think the brain needs a little longer to process it.
So yea, I guess I'm good with the speed of the typical Fenix and other lights for SOS.


----------



## Thujone (May 18, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> Keep in mind that over a long distance, a quickly flashing light will appear steady...the slow speed of the S-O-S may be needed so the flashes can be distinguished over a long distance? :shrug: My guess.




:shakehead time does not get distorted over distance.. 1/3 of a second is always 1/3 of a second. :nana:


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 18, 2008)

My Bushnell has a fast SOS :thumbsup:


----------



## e2x2e (May 18, 2008)

Thujone said:


> :shakehead time does not get distorted over distance.. 1/3 of a second is always 1/3 of a second. :nana:


It's a visual trick, I think...ever see those police cars with strobes that flash very fast from far away? It almost looks steady. A slow flash, on the other hand is very noticeable from far away.

I'm just basing this on my observations with strobes...once again--:shrug:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 18, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> ...I'd think better to have it than not have it - imagine if you were stranded or severely injured at night, the SOS could keep going in the event your hands were too tired/cold to signal, or if you lost consciousness...


Yes and in addition to those advantages a light with with an SOS mode may also allow you to *get some sleep* in an emergency and know that your distress signal is still going out. It might also be handy in some extreme situations to be able to start your light in the SOS mode and secure it in a location near you where it will have *the very highest visibility* -- allowing you to retire to a warmer, dryer, (or whatever) more sheltered position to cook, tend to injured or do any number of *other important things* that absolutely cannot be accomplished while sitting in a tall tree (or wherever) manually flashing an emergency signal.

Survival is often about how many options one has.


----------



## EugeneJohn (May 18, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> With a fenix, a cycle takes what? 15 seconds?



For what its worth:

My P3D and P1D take 12 or 13 seconds from start of the first 's' to the end of the second 's'. 

My Liteflux LF2(old model) does the same in just 5 seconds.


----------



## joema (May 18, 2008)

pbs357 said:


> ...imagine if you were stranded or severely injured at night, the SOS could keep going in the event your hands were too tired/cold to signal, or if you lost consciousness...


However that wasn't a factor in this case.

The distance was over four miles, which requires pointing the light in toward the rescue party. That in turn requires consciousness, which in turn means it could have been manually signaled.

We also don't know whether it was even a flashlight. It could have easily been a spotlight or dedicated signal light.

The likelihood of being in such a situation and needing a dedicated SOS function on a general-purpose flashlight is incredibly small. It's so small that nobody on CPF has ever posted an experience where they actually used this for a real rescue situation.


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2008)

I'm impressed, this is the first time in history I've heard of someone actually using an SOS light in a real situation. But they were right in Chesapeake Bay just 4 miles from shore. Did they have a cellular phone and did they try it?


----------



## Qoose (May 19, 2008)

After reading the article, I'm fairly sure that they didn't use a strobe mode on the flashlight. Sounds like they just mashed the tailcap at the coast guard. 

I would actually prefer a slow SOS. To me, the SOS should have a runtime of at least 8 hours, so I could go to sleep while the light is trying to save my life.

Maybe a little harsh, but anyone who doesn't know how to do an SOS with momentary presses doesn't deserve to be rescued. Plus as joema said, you would have a much better chance directing the light at the coast guard if you were working it yourself.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 19, 2008)

Qoose said:


> After reading the article, I'm fairly sure that they didn't use a strobe mode on the flashlight. Sounds like they just mashed the tailcap at the coast guard.



That's the impression I got from the article, too. It never mentions a dedicated SOS mode being used on a flashlight, just that a flashlight was used to make an SOS signal. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Mdinana (May 19, 2008)

> :shakehead time does not get distorted over distance.. 1/3 of a second is always 1/3 of a second. :nana:


 
No, but time DOES get distorted over speed! :duh2:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 19, 2008)

Qoose said:


> ...Plus as joema said, you would have a much better chance directing the light at the coast guard if you were working it yourself.


As you think about this try to remember that having an SOS mode built into a light *in no way prevents the user from signaling manually AT ANY TIME!* DUH! It's not an EITHER/OR thing. An SOS mode slipped into a good UI does not decrease the functionality of the light in any way. It does not FORCE one to use it any more than owning a handgun forces one to use it -- *although there are many misguided souls who believe that one, too.* SOS modes offer *OPTIONS* that the user would not have without them. Options are good. They don't dictate the user's actions -- they just give the user more flexibiity.


----------



## joema (May 19, 2008)

Sub_Umbra said:


> ...having an SOS mode built into a light *in no way prevents the user from signaling manually AT ANY TIME!...*


*
Nobody is arguing having an SOS mode prevents the user from manually signaling.

Rather we're saying that the above situation (which was referenced to support inclusion of SOS modes) likely used manual signaling.

Also that we've never heard of a reliable report of SOS mode in a general purpose flashlight ever being effectively used in a real life rescue situation.*


----------



## Wattnot (May 19, 2008)

joema said:


> Nobody is arguing having an SOS mode prevents the user from manually signaling.
> 
> Rather we're saying that the above situation (which was referenced to support inclusion of SOS modes) likely used manual signaling.
> 
> Also that we've never heard of a reliable report of SOS mode in a general purpose flashlight ever being effectively used in a real life rescue situation.


 

:shakehead


----------



## ToeMoss (May 19, 2008)

Qoose said:


> Maybe a little harsh, but anyone who doesn't know how to do an SOS with momentary presses doesn't deserve to be rescued.



"Harsh" isn't the word I'd use to describe this statement.


----------



## Supernam (May 19, 2008)

Great... so for ONCE someone has used SOS with a flashlight to catch someone's attention (as mentioned, probably was done manually and at a faster rate than the international standard). Does this justify pissing off the other hundreds of thousands of people with built in SOS lights?


----------



## Tempest UK (May 20, 2008)

Qoose said:


> Maybe a little harsh, but anyone who doesn't know how to do an SOS with momentary presses doesn't deserve to be rescued.



:shakehead


I wonder if you would still be thinking like that once you've been stranded in cold waters for hours, by which time performing even the most basic manual tasks become extremely difficult or even impossible.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Supernam (May 20, 2008)

You know, I just thought about it. I'd rather have a blinking light than an SOS light. The reason being that if I was stranded and needed help, it would catch more attention than the SOS (which we've criticized for being too slow at specs). Also, a rescuer isn't going to look at your blinking light and say..."hmm, well there's a blinking light over there, but it doesn't seem to spell anything in Morse code, so we won't bother going over there".


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2008)

Supernam said:


> ...I'd rather have a blinking light than an SOS light. The reason being that if I was stranded and needed help, it would catch more attention than the SOS (which we've criticized for being too slow at specs). Also, a rescuer isn't going to look at your blinking light and say..."hmm, well there's a blinking light over there, but it doesn't seem to spell anything in Morse code, so we won't bother going over there".


Yup, I've been thinking that since the start of this thread. If I needed to get someone's attention _in most cases_ I wouldn't use SOS. A few weeks after Katrina rolled through New Orleans I wanted to attract the attention of a Missouri National Gard unit (bless 'em)....to quell some activity on my block. I blinked a really quick series of flashes from my EL Hyper-Blaster and the Hummer five blocks away headed for me *immeadiatly.*


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 20, 2008)

Fast sos or slow sos, it does not really matter to me as long as it's flashing.


----------



## mchlwise (May 20, 2008)

Supernam said:


> Does this justify pissing off the other hundreds of thousands of people with built in SOS lights?



Nobody is forcing those hundred of thousands of people to buy lights with built-in SOS. :shakehead


----------



## Wattnot (May 20, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> Nobody is forcing those hundred of thousands of people to buy lights with built-in SOS. :shakehead


 
I'm not sure what Supernam's point is with your quote of him but the problem I see is that some people here seem biased against the SOS function. They claim it's worthless and will continue to do so even in the face of proof. Normally I'd say "big whoop, just ignore them" but the Harry Potter light (the new Incendio) was introduced in the marketplace with "no strobe or sos to annoy you" as a FEATURE. Hey, some have it, some don't, but listing the lack of a feature as a feature? Sheesh!!


----------



## Illum (May 20, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> :shakehead
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would still be thinking like that once you've been stranded in cold waters for hours, by which time performing even the most basic manual tasks become extremely difficult or even impossible.
> ...



Water is only one of the possibilities you will be stranded in...but yes, I agree
its not that difficult to learn, heck...you could do it with a whistle if your so inclined:laughing:
*· · · — — — · · ·<silence>· · · — — — · · ·<silence>· · · — — — · · ·<silence> 
--- ...- . .-. + .... . .-. . + -.-- --- ..- + -.. ..- -. -.-. . + ..-. --- .-.. .-.. --- .-- + - .... . + .-.. .. --. .... - 


*


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 20, 2008)

> *IMSabbel* - a valid observation. If they do speed it up it would be nicer.


Just get a liteflux LF2, then you can actually program the brightness, and frequency of TWO separate SOS modes... stock it comes with both a fast SOS and a slow SOS, as well as a slow strobe, and a "disorienting" strobe. Yeah, the extra features on the liteflux mode are pretty over the top... but I suppose if you're stranded on a raft and nit-picky about strobe frequencies you'd be glad to have it :twothumbs



> I'm not sure what Supernam's point is with your quote of him but the problem I see is that some people here seem biased against the SOS function. They claim it's worthless and will continue to do so even in the face of proof.


People don't mind SOS modes as long as they are out of the way. They are annoying however as part of "sequential" user interfaces such as sevearl of teh Fenix lights, where they must be "skipped over" to access more commonly used modes. In the caseo f the liteflux lights though, a fairly convoluted sequence of twists is actually necessary to access the SOS modes (4 consectuive quarter-twists...) In the case you're actually stranded and truly need and SOS, you certainly won't mind the extra difficult of accessing such a mode, so I have no objection to lights having SOS as an "out of the way" side feature.


----------



## Lightmania (May 20, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> *
> --- ...- . .-. + .... . .-. . + -.-- --- ..- + -.. ..- -. -.-. . + ..-. --- .-.. .-.. --- .-- + - .... . + .-.. .. --. .... -
> 
> 
> *




:lolsign::twothumbs


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> ...People don't mind SOS modes as long as they are out of the way. They are annoying however as part of "sequential" user interfaces such as sevearl of teh Fenix lights, where they must be "skipped over" to access more commonly used modes. In the caseo f the liteflux lights though, a fairly convoluted sequence of twists is actually necessary to access the SOS modes (4 consectuive quarter-twists...) In the case you're actually stranded and truly need and SOS, you certainly won't mind the extra difficult of accessing such a mode, so I have no objection to lights having SOS as an "out of the way" side feature.


Exactly. I probably switch on a Photon Freedom at least 4-5 times as often as all of my other lights put together and in *years* of use every night I have *never* activated the SOS or any of the strobe modes by accident. Nor have I had to ever 'step over' them to get to where I want to be. That makes them totally *cost free* from a convenience point of view. I wouldn't keep a light that had features that were always in the way.


----------



## Connor (May 20, 2008)

Bad weather might also be a reason for a slow SOS mode. 
Imagine a stormy night with lightning heavy rain etc. .. fast blinking may just not cut it under these circumstances.

-Connor


----------



## KuoH (May 20, 2008)

Actually it does, at least for some lights. With my Fenix multi-level lights, taping the switch to manually signal SOS will cause it to change brightness/modes in both normal and turbo. There is no option to lock out, so you're stuck with using the auto SOS mode. Obviously there are lights out there with better UI, but they are not as common or as cheap.

KuoH



Sub_Umbra said:


> As you think about this try to remember that having an SOS mode built into a light *in no way prevents the user from signaling manually AT ANY TIME!*


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 20, 2008)

So do you guys think the new surefires (optimus and invictus) will have fast strobe or slow strobe?

My bet is on fast


----------



## Wattnot (May 20, 2008)

What are these lights that you have to cycle through all of the time? I have two Fenixes and with the LOD, (just like the Liteflux described above) have to twist it 4 consecutive times to get to the strobe and one more for the SOS. If I turn it off for more than 2 seconds, there is no need to ever see those functions. The same goes for my other Fenix AND for the Photo Freedom keychain light. What are people doing that they keep running into those modes?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 20, 2008)

KuoH said:


> Actually it does, at least for some lights. With my Fenix multi-level lights, taping the switch to manually signal SOS will cause it to change brightness/modes in both normal and turbo. There is no option to lock out, so you're stuck with using the auto SOS mode. Obviously there are lights out there with better UI, but they are not as common or as cheap...


In my posts I've tried to point out that the various signal modes *only have value* in lights that have a well thought out UI. *IN THOSE LIGHTS* the signal modes will not limit any functionality. 

To no one in particular:

If someone offers a light with strobe/SOS modes and a UI that is lame -- don't buy it and then blame the signal mode -- blame the people who built it and conned you into buying it.

Don't buy lights with crappy UIs.


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 21, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> What are these lights that you have to cycle through all of the time? I have two Fenixes and with the LOD, (just like the Liteflux described above) have to twist it 4 consecutive times to get to the strobe and one more for the SOS. If I turn it off for more than 2 seconds, there is no need to ever see those functions. The same goes for my other Fenix AND for the Photo Freedom keychain light. What are people doing that they keep running into those modes?


Using the light (L0D) on high (P3) and wanting to go back to medium (P1) or low (P2) without turning the light off and waiting. Or trying to get to high really quickly (P3) and "overshooting" it and landing on strobe (P4). Or turning the light off (say to prevent from shining it in someone's eyes, or because you think you're done) then realize you need it again sooner than you think, and turning it back on only to end up in strobe instead of medium (P1) etc.

The problem is worse on some lights where the user must wait even longer than 2 seconds to reset the cycle.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 21, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> My problem with all SOS modes that i have seen yet is that they are TOO SLOW.


The Bushnell SOS speed is perfect; easy to read and fast enough to not make the potential rescuer fall asleep waiting for the next blip!:twothumbs


TOOCOOL said:


> My Bushnell has a fast SOS :thumbsup:


Too cool I thought when I first got mine too!


Qoose said:


> Maybe a little harsh, but anyone who doesn't know how to do an SOS with momentary presses doesn't deserve to be rescued.


Which would include the guy trying to keep a spurting artery under control, or your daughter whose weekend in boating went awry or... yeah, heartless is a better description.


KuoH said:


> With my Fenix multi-level lights, 'tapping' the switch to manually signal SOS will cause it to change brightness/modes in both normal and turbo. There is no option to lock out, so you're stuck with using the auto SOS mode. KuoH


Or you can do what many have done in the past; cover the light with your hand in the proper pattern. Less tiring than continually pressing a switch too.


Wattnot said:


> What are these lights that you have to cycle through all of the time? I have two Fenixes and with the LOD, (just like the Liteflux described above) have to twist it 4 consecutive times to get to the strobe and one more for the SOS. If I turn it off for more than 2 seconds, there is no need to ever see those functions. The same goes for my other Fenix AND for the Photo Freedom keychain light. What are people doing that they keep running into those modes?


My feelings exactly; I have no problem whatsoever going to the exact brightness I want immediately. Might have taken a week or so before I was doing it almost automatically.


2xTrinity said:


> Using the light (L0D) on high (P3) and wanting to go back to medium (P1) or low (P2) without turning the light off and waiting. Or trying to get to high really quickly (P3) and "overshooting" it and landing on strobe (P4). Or turning the light off (say to prevent from shining it in someone's eyes, or because you think you're done) then realize you need it again sooner than you think, and turning it back on only to end up in strobe instead of medium (P1) etc.
> 
> The problem is worse on some lights where the user must wait even longer than 2 seconds to reset the cycle.


All of these "problems" can be rectified by carrying and using them for a few days or more. 

Want the light out of peoples eyes? Point it at the ground or yourself, or cover it with a finger or hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## KuoH (May 21, 2008)

You certainly could do that, though I'd disagree about which method is actually less tiring in the long run, and it is not as easy to do with an arm or hand injury. You'd also be wasting precious runtime just when you might need to conserve it the most.

I think the point some have made about the lack of usefulness is due to the fact that in the industry in general, implementing SOS correctly in the UI seems more the exception than the rule. This also goes for the strobe modes, but in that case, it's more a matter of inappropriate use than uselessness. Given those factors, some people would prefer to see these modes go away rather than get in the way. True, one could just spend more money and buy a light with the "perfect" UI or EDC multiple lights, but that's not always a reality for some, especially the non-flashaholics.

KuoH



kaichu dento said:


> Or you can do what many have done in the past; cover the light with your hand in the proper pattern. Less tiring than continually pressing a switch too.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 21, 2008)

KuoH said:


> ...True, one could just spend more money and buy a light with the "perfect" UI or EDC multiple lights, but that's not always a reality for some, especially the non-flashaholics...


Good UIs do not have to cost an arm and a leg. A Photon Freedom from *BatteryJunction* is going for $11.95 for the full retail pak with all of the accessories. It has a *GREAT* UI where the user never stumbles into the signal modes *AND* never has to 'step over' them to get where he wants to go. I know that the PF is not the class of light that many folks want but bear with me for a bit.

I'm talking about a light with multiple signal modes worked into a flawless UI that makes them all available in such a way that they never get in the way during routine operation. And this UI is in a light that costs *less than $12.* A good UI doesn't have to cost much more just because a light happens to be brighter. 

My point is that if users need brighter lights with signal modes tucked into well thought out UIs *they must demand them* and back it up by voting with their wallets.

As tiresome as the numorous 'I Hate Signal Modes' threads are, I find hope in remembering that we are on a *searchable* forum in the 21st century. The value of these modes does not have to be proven to me. These threads serve a great end by allowing others *who already know* that they need this functionality to *search* and thusly find out which manufacturers offer lights with these modes *with totally unusable UIs* so they won't have to buy them. 

In other words, don't blame the *Back Street Boys* for their lame music -- it's their fans fault. If the *Back Street Boys* all died in a plane crash tonight -- there would be a half-dozen bands that would emulate their style and try to conquer their fan base tomorrow... Follow me? It's up to us to demand better UIs...by not buying junk.

Oh...Oh...out of the stream of consiousness mode.... Anyway, I'm glad for these threads as our only hope of seeing better UIs will probably come from users *searching for what they need,* finding out who makes the crap -- and then avoiding it. Eventually, well informed buyers will have a positive impact on the smarter manufacturers. 

Vote with your wallet. Don't buy lights with crappy UIs. Manufacturers only offer these lame, unusable 'features' because people will buy them.

That is the key. IMO a light with no signal modes is far more useful than any light with those modes hacked into a lame UI -- particularly when they come at the cost of lost functionality with the *nuts and bolts functions of the light.*

YMMV.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## joema (May 22, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> ...some people here seem biased against the SOS function. They claim it's worthless and will continue to do so even in the face of proof...


You have it exactly opposite. There is no proof a built-in SOS mode on a general purpose flashlight has ever been effectively used in a real-world situation.

Nonetheless, most people aren't against built-in SOS functions, only those which clutter the UI with a sequential interface.

E.g, nobody has ever complained about SOS function in a Photon ReX or HDS. They have SOS, but the UI is well implemented and SOS doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Telemeister (May 22, 2008)

Hi there,

Just thought I'd add my opinion. I am part of a volunteer unit in Australia that, among other things, has particpated in search and rescue activities. On a recent search in a national park, the lost individual happened to have a light that was capable of intermittent flashes at a slow pace (like the fenix sos) and a strobe. We spotted the slow pace easily and were able to approximate his position. Apparently he had tried the strobe, but we certainly didn't see it (although, this could be purely coincidental). My opinion is that the slow, evenly paced and constant flash seems to catch the eye more easily and is more obviously 'man made'. It is kind of similar to the markers used in water. 

As for on the water, in the open sea, at least, boats are equipped with an EPIRB, which is a really cool device that is picked up by overhead military and civilian aircraft as well as satelites. I can't remember the range, but the new ones send their serial numbers to the relevant govt authority so that next of kin can be notified. They locate to within 100 meters. Not light related - but cool (although some do have lights which are either constantly on, or flash intermittently).

Anyway, my 2cents. Thats not to say that if you only have a strobe, or fast sos, you aren't going to be found though!


----------



## mighty82 (May 22, 2008)

Telemeister said:


> My opinion is that the slow, evenly paced and constant flash seems to catch the eye more easily and is more obviously 'man made'.


If it had only been a "slow, evenly paced and constant flash". I have seen lights that have this, and it's very visible and the battery will last "forever". The point is to be seen, not to send a damn message like the sos mode is doing. It's so slow you might actually be looking in the direction of the light when it's not in a "blink" and then miss the stranded person.


----------

